# Fotd with Green and Gold



## devin (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay here is my first fotd here:

face:
studio fix nc45
studiofinish concealer nw40
loose powder nc40

eyes:
sumptuous olive
humid
espresso
patina
woodwinked
bb gel liner espresso ink
mac zoom lash and max factor lash perfection
stila metallic kajal in gold

cheeks:
blunt 
nars orgasm

lips:
coconutty
beaux lustreglass


----------



## aziajs (Nov 15, 2005)

Pretty


----------



## OliveButtercup (Nov 15, 2005)

Sooo pretty!  I love the shape of your eyeshadow (if that makes any sense).  I guess it just follows your eye shape, but it reminds me of how i do mine (sort of a winged-out shape).  The green and the gold look so pretty together, I think i'm going to try that tomorrow.  Also, your eye color is amazing!


----------



## colormust (Nov 15, 2005)

oh that is very nice. your brown eyes are such a pretty color


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Love this combo on you! I love your eye color!


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 15, 2005)

So pretty!!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 15, 2005)

you are so pretty! i love the contrast you made with the eye shadow colours and your skin tone! it really brings out your eyes!  Grogeous look


----------



## Jude (Nov 15, 2005)

Omg... I literally went whoa when I saw this.  You have such beautiful eyes and this look features them beautifully! <3


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 15, 2005)

you look very pretty.. love the brows and the makeup technique... Great Job!!!


----------



## jeanna (Nov 15, 2005)

hey, i recognize you from another makeup forum... you did that fab gold/bronze tutorial! i hope that you post more tutorials here - i was really blown away by your makeup skills! anyway, this look is so beautiful - awesome blending!


----------



## breathless (Nov 16, 2005)

your makeup is truely amazing!


----------



## devin (Nov 16, 2005)

yes i did. thank you so much! eventually i will get around to doing another one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you to everyone you all are so sweet!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_hey, i recognize you from another makeup forum... you did that fab gold/bronze tutorial! i hope that you post more tutorials here - i was really blown away by your makeup skills! anyway, this look is so beautiful - awesome blending!_


----------



## Jaim (Nov 16, 2005)

I love your slightly rosy cheeks!


----------



## KJam (Nov 16, 2005)

That is beautiful. It looks great!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 16, 2005)

Amaaaaaaaaazing!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 16, 2005)

I love those colours with your skintone, they look fantastic on you.


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 16, 2005)

Pretty.


----------



## Midgard (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Devin, great to see your pretty face here, too! This look is so stunning and your eyes are one of the most beautiful I have ever seen!


----------



## Pei (Nov 16, 2005)

Very beautiful eyelook, do post more pretty!


----------



## user4 (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW, i love ur eyes... the colors bring them out nicely too!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

i just had to look for more of your fotd's after i saw the "i'm bitter" post. u r TOO gorgeous!!! beautiful eyes!


----------



## devin (Apr 11, 2006)

awww thanks! i am always looking at yours. i love your eyebrows and your eye makeup is always flawless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i just had to look for more of your fotd's after i saw the "i'm bitter" post. u r TOO gorgeous!!! beautiful eyes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 11, 2006)

I love it so much. Green and gold is one of my fave combos


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 12, 2006)

You are so pretty!!! Love that look!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 12, 2006)

This Is So Beautiful Girlie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I Hope Very Soon You Will Do A Tutorial!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 28, 2006)

Awww I can't see the pics for some reason ...


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 2, 2007)

I see them fine. Very lovely, Devin. Please do more tuts.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 2, 2007)

oh wowowow! that's beautiful.


----------



## sincola (Jan 2, 2007)

very pretty!!!


----------



## macface (Jan 2, 2007)

I love your makeup is so pretty.


----------



## macface (Jan 2, 2007)

I love your makeup is so pretty.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 2, 2007)

holy crap thats hella pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i looovee the shape of your eyes!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_Okay here is my first fotd here:

face:
studio fix nc45
studiofinish concealer nw40
loose powder nc40

eyes:
sumptuous olive
humid
espresso
patina
woodwinked
bb gel liner espresso ink
mac zoom lash and max factor lash perfection
stila metallic kajal in gold

cheeks:
blunt 
nars orgasm

lips:
coconutty
beaux lustreglass
















_

 
Very pretty!!  This look really makes your eyes pop!!


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 2, 2007)

Soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 2, 2007)

wow you have a perfect face !!! 

the makeup is really really nice too


----------



## Emmi (Jan 2, 2007)

You look great!! Your eyes look soo pretty


----------



## missunderstood (Jan 2, 2007)

You seriously look like a movie star in that 1st pic! =)


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jan 2, 2007)

Your are are so bloody fabulous!

Great look


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 2, 2007)

thats gorgeous


----------

